

Ask HN: what explains this bug? - Someone

If I search for "53000/60" from my iPad (1, so iOS 5) using the Safari search field, Google shows a URL http://www.google.nl/search?q=53000/60&#38;ie=UTF-8&#38;oe=UTF-8&#38;hl=en&#38;client=safari that shows a calculator claiming 53000/60 = NaN<p>For many other searches, for example 530/6, the calculator shows the result of the computation (88.3333333333)<p>Obviously, there is a bug in Google's calculator or in the way iOS sends Google a query. That is interesting, but what intrigues me is what triggers the bug. I cannot think of any logical bug causing this. Any ideas?<p>(and Googlers reading this: please don't fix this too soon)
======
Someone
Clickable:
[http://www.google.nl/search?q=53000/60&ie=UTF-8&oe=U...](http://www.google.nl/search?q=53000/60&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari)

